# horário nobre



## pierina1131

Olá, pessoal,

alguém sabe qual é a tradução para o Espanhol da frase _horário nobre_?

Eu coloquei "horario central". O que vocês acham? Alguém sugere outra opção?

Um abraço,

pierina


----------



## ardadelos

Mejor poner "hora punta".  Por ejemplo: "hay muchos coches en la calle porque es hora punta, es la hora en que todo el mundo sale del trabajo".


----------



## CUECUELA

Em Argentina falamos de "HORA PICO"


----------



## pierina1131

Arcadelos,

creo que estamos hablando de cosas distintas. Por el contexto que das, "hora punta" sería lo que los brasileños llaman "hora do rush", la salida del trabajo. 

Horário nobre es un horario en el que la gente está en casa, generalmente cenando, y por ejemplo, en el caso de la televisión, se supone que los programas tienen un alto nivel de audiencia.


----------



## nusa

Olá pierina!

A verdade é que eu no tinha ouvido tal coisa, mas encontrei o seguinte, no dicionário RAE:

*hora valle.*

*1. *f. Aquella en que se produce menor aglomeración en los transportes.

*2. *f. En algunas industrias, como los suministros de agua y electricidad, parte del día en que el consumo es menor.

Hora valle es el antónimo (lo contrario) de hora punta.
Cumprimentos....


----------



## Vanda

Para nós, 'horário nobre' está sempre ligado aos programas de maior audiência na TV. As melhores novelas e filmes são apresentadas no horário nobre (aquele em que a maioria das TVs estão ligadas). As propagandas mais caras são veiculadas/mostradas no horário nobre. Caso a Pierina esteja referindo ao nosso horário nobre, e pelo comentário dela acima creio que está, ela deseja uma expressão correspondente no espanhol.


----------



## jazyk

> creo que estamos hablando de cosas distintas. Por el contexto que das, "hora punta" sería lo que los brasileños llaman "hora do rush", la salida del trabajo.


E horário de pico. Ouço mais este que aquele.

Jazyk


----------



## nusa

Vanda said:


> Para nós, 'horário nobre' está sempre ligado aos programas de maior audiência na TV. As melhores novelas e filmes são apresentadas no horário nobre (aquele em que a maioria das TVs estão ligadas). As propagandas mais caras são veiculadas/mostradas no horário nobre.


 
Em a Espanha isto seria o "horario de mayor audiencia" ou "franja de emisión con máxima audiencia". Acho que não tem outro termo (ou eu nunca o ouvi)


----------



## Tomby

*Horário nobre = Horario de máxima audiencia*
Exemplo: "El capítulo _El sexo mata_ abre esta segunda temporada de House, que será emitido en *horario máxima audiencia* (22,00 horas), y con el que la cadena espera..."
Cumprimentos!

P.S.- Feliz Dia 25 de Abril para todos os portugueses.


----------



## pierina1131

En este caso específico, se trata de marketing de fitness o gimnasios. Traslado, por lo tanto, el término "horario de máxima audiencia" (término televisivo) a "horario de máxima concurrencia de alumnos", que tendría que ver con el ámbito de gimnasios (o "academias").

Um abraço para todos!

pierina


----------



## Tomby

Yo sólo y únicamente lo tengo entendido como el tramo horario que mayor número de personas está dispuesta a ver un programa de televisión.
Aquí en España, el "_horário nobre_" de TV es entre las 9 y las 11 de la noche. A partir de esa hora tiene un nombre raro que ahora no me acuerdo.
En una palabra, el día transmitan por TV la final de la Copa de S.M. el Rey será un sábado o un domingo entre las 8:30 y las 10 y no un martes laborable a las 6:45 de la mañana, por poner un ejemplo.
¡Saludos!


----------



## Nanon

Uma variante latinoamericana é horario estelar.
E um anglicismo mercadológico horrível seria prime time... 



Tombatossals said:


> P.S.- Feliz Dia 25 de Abril para todos os portugueses.



Feliz Dia!!!


----------



## Tomby

Nanon said:


> ...//... Feliz Dia!!!


Desculpe, esqueci o francês que estudei há 40 anos, mas "*Merci beaucoup!*"


----------



## nusa

pierina1131 said:


> En este caso específico, se trata de marketing de fitness o gimnasios. Traslado, por lo tanto, el término "horario de máxima audiencia" (término televisivo) a "horario de máxima concurrencia de alumnos", que tendría que ver con el ámbito de gimnasios (o "academias").
> 
> Um abraço para todos!
> 
> pierina


 
También podría decirse "horario de máxima asistencia de alumnos al gimnasio"

Un saludo nusa.


----------



## Tomby

¡Hola Nusa! Estoy de acuerdo, pero normalmente se suele decir "Horario de máxima audiencia", aunque ahora también empiezan a dar la lata con el "_prime time_".
He comentado varias veces que no soy filólogo ni nada parecido, no obstante la expresión de "máxima audiencia" no me gusta nada porque creo que sólo debería servir para la radio y no para la TV que se oye y se "ve", pero es la que se usa aquí.
Es lo mismo que el teléfono móvil. A mi modesto entender "móvil" es incorrecto porque el aparato telefónico no se mueve como un automóvil, por tanto lo más correcto seria un teléfono "portátil" porque lo "portamos" cada uno de nosotros o "celular" como se suele decir en Iberoamérica.
Un saludo muy cordial. 

P.S. Creo que nos estamos apartando un poco del tema. No sé, no sé...


----------

